# iphone 7 keeps restarting



## shawnc123 (Mar 26, 2020)

hi, my iPhone 7 keeps restarting itself every few minutes. i believe this is because i need to update to 13.4 as i tried every other possibility. the time between restarts is not long enough to perform the update. please help


----------

